# Looking for opinions on replacement shocks



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

I need to replace the shocks on my 2000 2wd Frontier XE King Cab (57,000 miles) because the LF shock is leaking.

Since it's a 2wd truck and I don't go off-road, I'm looking for an OEM-type shock or "slightly" stiffer. I like the ride quality of the OEM shocks and don't want to replace them with stiff shocks that feel every ripple in the road.

I installed KYB GR2 shocks on a 1990 Nissan Truck which I previously owned. Those shocks were junk. They felt just as soft as the worn out shocks with 100,000 miles. 

On a 1997 2wd Nissan King Cab truck that I owned, I installed KYB Gas-A-Just shocks which were too stiff. 

Anyone have experience with Tokico or Bilstein shocks?

Just looking for opinions.


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

I've got a set of Bilsteins on my '01 2wd cc. I like them, but I consider them too soft. Might be what you're looking for. 
I've got a set of Monroe sensormatics on an old 2wd Mitsubishi sport pu. They're not bad either. Friend of mine has them on his Tacoma and they seem fine after about 70 or 80K.
It'll be a toss up between the 2 when I do my wife's 2wd Montero sport. Probably go w/the Bilsteins there, also.


----------



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I always liked Bilsteins and know they last forever, but wasn't sure how they were valved for my Nissan truck.


----------

